# Power steering problem New Holland 2110



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

My power steering on my 2110 is harder than mechanical steering. In the past changing the oil and cleaning the filter cured fo about 40 hours work. Just did that and no luck at all. Really dangerous on hills and basically unusable.

Anybody have an idea what to try? How can I test pump?

Also, the bolt that holds the filter in has a hole. Must this be perfectly aligned with the oil tube?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

There are two versions of the 2110 tractor. One was manufactured from 1/65 to 12/74 and has a 3 cylinder engine. The second was made by Shibaura (Japanese) from 1/83 to 12/86 and had a 4 cylinder engine. I'm assuming that your 2110 is a 4 cylinder made by Shibaura.

I've attached a diagram of your pump and plumbing (POWER STEERING TUBES, 2110). 

To check the pump for output, I don't see a test plug to pull, so I would loosen connection #9 and see if fluid emerges with good pressure/volume. This is going to make a MESS so be prepared.

The bolt with holes requires NO orientation. Any orientation will work OK.

The first thing I would check is for suction leaks. Replace gasket #28, and o-rings #12 (suction side) and #23 (2 each). Do you have any oil leakage from the suction line connections? A minor leak will allow air to enter the system. Air in the system renders it useless. 

There is a pump rebuild kit listed on the attached diagram parts list (#16).


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Big T.
I will check all that you have suggested and get back to you.

Hopefully it will then work. I haven't noticed and leaks.


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

More information Big-T,

When I first start a cold engine the steering is good. After about 10 minutes it gets poor and then very bad.
Is this clue helpful in diagnosis ?

I filled with a NAPA hydraulic/transmission oil. Could this be a problem?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess it could be sucking air into the system. It takes a while to get air bubbles built up in the system to the point where the power steering doesn't work anymore. If you have a power steering/hydraulic fluid dipstick, check the fluid on your dipstick for air bubbles. 

Question - Does the 3-point lift performance decline when the PS system stops working? I assume that this is a common hydraulic reservoir??

NAPA hydraulic/transmission oil is fine I think. I use ATF in my power steering systems and have for many years, with no problems.


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all,

Progress report:

I changed the O rings today and reinstalled the few gallons of oil I had to drain beforehand. I had driven the tractor about 15 minutes before draining the oil and it did come out with lots of bubbles on top so clearly air was being introduced. After changing the O rings I drove the tractor for about 30 minutes and only at the end of that time did I notice any distress in the steering. I will let it rest for a good day to give it a chance to eliminate any remaining air in the oil not needed to be drained before replacing the O rings at #23 in the diagram. 

After the rest and hopefully the elimination of any remaining air in the oil I'll report back.

I do thank you for your advice on this.


----------



## mjm195400 (Oct 30, 2016)

hello all. i know this is an old post, but i figured a good place to start. i have the same problem with with my 2110 ford. not quite as bad though. my screen is clean and ive changed the fluid a few times since ive owned it. is milky every time but slowly getting better. i tried down loading the file that BIG T posted but i cant. is it still available? or if anyone has any advice. thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The link seems to still work, it's just the New Holland tractor parts diagram and parts list. Check your downloads Folder on your computer (or look at the bottom of your screen)


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

He was going to change suction o-rings (items #23 on the diagram) where the suction line attaches to the suction screen. There is also an o-ring (item #12) between the suction line and the pump. Since he quit posting, he must have solved his problem. Do you have any oil wet surface on the suction line between the screen and pump? 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/57428?sectionId=9431&diagramId=57428_259529


----------



## mjm195400 (Oct 30, 2016)

got the download. thanks. no, the pump and lines are not wet. im thinking the pump is shot. ive owned it 7 or 8 years and it really has not gotten any better with the oil changes ive done. any chance of a problem in the steering box or more likely its the pump? thanks


----------



## mjm195400 (Oct 30, 2016)

also gentlemen, in the diagram, it lists two pumps. mine has six bolts on the end cover. all i see for sale are pumps with four bolt end covers. these are just file photos? which one will i need? thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you looked at the price of that pump?? I would change the o-rings first #23 (2ea) at the suction screen connection and #12 at the pump suction connection first and see if it helps.

New Holland used to have a seal kit for that pump, but no longer serviced. Messicks says to 'call' them. They may have something..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Look at the diagram again... It has one pump, called the small pump (power steering pump), with 6 bolt end cover.


----------



## mjm195400 (Oct 30, 2016)

yup. my bad. i will try o rings first. thank you very much


----------



## surfmachine (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi guys from western australia. My power steering doesnt work! It appears to take an outlet from the single hydraulic pump for all the hydraulics, on the top of the pump is a small outlet tube to the steering box on y ford 2110 shibaura, 4 cylinder diesel.

Is there a separate pump for the power steering or just the one pump for all the hydraulics? Thje 3pl hydraulics work great, just lets the 3pl linkage arms drop when the motor is turned off.

Cheers from Keith.


----------

